# Pokemon Pedometer.



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>Click.</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Flame master (Jun 8, 2009)

cool
...thing


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

So it's like the Daycare, but instead of the character walking you're walking.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Fighting obesity in kids that play games too much haha


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Fighting obesity in kids that play games too much haha


Yeah.

School Boy 1: What are you doing man?
School Boy 2: I'm walking.
School Boy 1: I know that, but why are you going back and forth?
School Boy 2: I'm trying to hatch a Togepi.

School Boy 2 just lost his only friend. Or did he? Dun dun dunnn...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, I think I might actually buy this game now.  I loved Pokemon Gold (first game I ever bought), but I didn't think the remake would be all that great, but these new features being added might convince me to get it again.  My Pokemon Gold Version game won't play on my Gameboy anymore because I  think it's memory may be corrupted due to it's old age D=
R.I.P.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

*shakes ds*
*Pokemon hatches*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

For a second, I thought it said Pokemon Pedo. =P I need better sight. xD

That's cool I guess.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

does anyone know if it coming out in us?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

Kid ....mom can i buy a new games

mom...what kinda game is it

kid.....a pokemon game

mom....ok

kid....gets game comes home

mom,son why are u walking in circles

kid ....im trying to hatch a pokemon

mom,bu... nevermind


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so epic. Just carry it around in your pocket all day and gain experience.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 8, 2009)

Another reason for me to be excited about the remakes.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh and i hope its a dsi only game so i laugh in the face of those with a ds lite

and we need a dsi only thats what i bought it for and bigger.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> Oh and i hope its a dsi only game so i laugh in the face of those with a ds lite
> 
> and we need a dsi only thats what i bought it for and bigger.


Yeah, DSi only game my ass.

Nintendo isn't that stupid.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> Oh and i hope its a dsi only game so i laugh in the face of those with a ds lite
> 
> and we need a dsi only thats what i bought it for and bigger.


You fail.

Even Nintendo isn't THAT shtoopid.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> Oh and i hope its a dsi only game so i laugh in the face of those with a ds lite
> 
> and we need a dsi only thats what i bought it for and bigger.


Yeah man wtf?! Most people don't even have DSi's.

I'm just excited that they are remaking this game!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

And it says infrared theres infrared on the ds?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 8, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with Sockhead


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

me too i just bought the dsi because i had only the first ds and i heard about the dsi only games


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, if this is like the digimon thin where you put it on your waist walk around, and random digimon come up to battle you, then I am so getting it.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> And it says infrared theres infrared on the ds?


Yeah where is it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well there's going to be two Spirit Tracks so..... (one for Ds and one for Dsi)


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

> Well there's going to be two Spirit Tracks so..... (one for Ds and one for Dsi)



So Nintendo IS that stupid...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 8, 2009)

okay. sounds awesome.
but the thing is.

half the people with it will just carry it with them and actually walk, but fat lazy kids will just sit down and shake it with their hand.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you think the DS communicates?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2009)

Hehe, just put it on someone's clothes that does not know they have it.


Especially if they walk a lot.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

I WILL really walk i already do it everyday yes i will get my pikachu  to level 100


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

0.0


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 0.0


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> Oh and i hope its a dsi only game so i laugh in the face of those with a ds lite
> 
> and we need a dsi only thats what i bought it for and bigger.


Lol, you don't even know it but, some of the people with the DS Lite are laughing at you right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 8, 2009)

I bet its 1 mile = 1lvl =P


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I bet its 1 mile = 1lvl =P


Looks like I'll be running for 99 miles ._.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hehe, just put it on someone's clothes that does not know they have it.
> 
> 
> Especially if they walk a lot.


and then they will wash there clothes like regular people and you will be sad


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well there's going to be two Spirit Tracks so..... (one for Ds and one for Dsi)


what is the difference going to be?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense some hard core pokemon fans are mad fat so they won't get passed lvl 5


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they're _*that*_ fat. Right? Right!?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think anyone would take offense because it is true


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well not everybody is fat but there are a lot of people who are fat and also play pokemon


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 8, 2009)

Like Nintendo needs more Pedometers.
They already have two in Personal Trainer: Walking.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Like Nintendo needs more Pedometers.
> They already have two in Personal Trainer: Walking.


At least they encourage exercise.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could go ask the American Department of Health.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I bet its 1 mile = 1lvl =P


That's actually a pretty good idea, because not even fat kids can shake their DS for that long.  And I would actually be making good progress if I would manage to actually fit my DS in my pocket during Cross Country =3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

PLEASE COME out in usa


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically speaking, you would only have to fit the Pedometer, not the DS.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

Polaris said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the pedometer go into the DS?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD

This looks pretty cool.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no the infrared sends signals the dsi or ds


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yo momma so fat she shakes her pokemon pedometer BURN


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> Yo momma so fat she shakes her pokemon pedometer BURN


haha, and why does the charmander have a 69 on its tail?  :r  >_<  :X  ^_^  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://ds.ign.com/articles/992/992310p1.html
the watts thing is interesting... use them to catch pokemon?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 9, 2009)

play a game and exercise at the same time


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> play a game and exercise at the same time


hmmmmm.

*gets on treadmill*

hey look at me, I'm running AND playing my DS, AND training pokemon all at the same time.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Trips on treadmill and dies*


In conclusion...

Trying to play Videgames during exercise...

Results in death. =P

The Pedometer sounds cool. =0


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxgm1fdJj4A

this has some video from the japanese show and shows the pedometers screen in action!


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxgm1fdJj4A
> 
> this has some video from the japanese show and shows the pedometers screen in action!


NOOOOOOOOOOO! MY PRECIOUS TOTODILE GOT 2HKO'ed!

I blame it on the chimchar knowing thunder punch, chimchars don't learn thunder punch! <_<


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol I could put this in my pocket, and then, if its like any other pedometer, my friends will be like "what's that clicking?" and I'll be like "NOTHING!!!" when really i'm secretly traing my REAL friends...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't have that... (nor do I want it)

I have the old Pocket Pikachu 2 pedometer pet that came out 8 or 9 years ago. I had one 8 years ago but my 3rd grade teacher took it and never gave it back.  Last summer I bought one and on the 13th of June, it will be one year since I first got him again


----------

